# Boring tools



## woodfarmer (23 Apr 2016)

My stock of hand forged boring tools has become depleted to the point I need to get some new ones.
Does anyone know of a source for toolsteel or HSS boring bars. Size of shank is immaterial so long as it is less than 1 1/2" square.


Thanks


----------



## chipmunk (25 Apr 2016)

No affiliation but a very satisfied customer...

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/High-Speed-Steel-Toolbits

HTH
Jon


----------



## woodfarmer (25 Apr 2016)

chipmunk":2rcddj47 said:


> No affiliation but a very satisfied customer...
> 
> http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/High-Speed-Steel-Toolbits
> 
> ...




Thanks Jon


----------



## AES (25 Apr 2016)

+1 for Arc Eurotrade. Also no affiliations.

AES


----------

